# Sheephead spawn 2017



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Still not tired of catching sheep. Monday, my buddy Steve and I left out of the marina at 8 AM and had our limit of 30 fish before 10 AM. Fiddlers were the bait of choice (they are free, easy to catch and the fish love them). All the fish were landed from the center of the Panama City pass, St. Andrew side, almost in-line with the beach (can't see the beach because the jetties are in the way).

The diurnal tide (tw complete tides in one day) left the pass highly fishable because of the small amount of water movement. There is another diurnal tide tomorrow (Wednesday), guess where me and the Mrs. will be? 

We looked for pompano when we were done with the sheepshead but found none to report. Tons of Spanish were in the pass.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I've caught a few but when they were biting good I ran out of bait. Had plenty of live shrimp today and the bite was slow.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Get'em while you can. Won't be many at this rate in a few years


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Man, I'd hate to have to clean all those... But I would. :thumbup:


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

JoeZ said:


> Get'em while you can. Won't be many at this rate in a few years


I've been hearing that for the last 20 years (about Sheepshead). I don't disagree that unmitigated removal of fish from the eco will lead to subsequent population density decreases. 
If all the fishermen I see had the desire or ability to load the cooler with a limit I'd worry. Out of all the boats I see working the sheeepies, I recon a very small percentage put anywhere close to a limit in the box. Most of the boats I see are lucky to get a dozen (for the entire crew). So no, I don't sweat it and have not noticed a decrease in the fish. What I have noticed is a slight increase in belt size due to blackened sheepshead fish tacos with coleslaw.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I also don't think Sheepshead are targeted very hard by recreational fishermen. They are a winter catch for me and my crew and are not on our radar between April and October. I'd tend to believe that very few people fish sheepies except for during the spawn.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CaptainPJ said:


> during the spawn.


An there's the future issue.

PCB might not be very capable of catching sheeps but you should check out pensacola. It's pretty standard to limit out at the right time.

Kill one female and you'll take out as many as 250,000 eggs.

I hate overregulation but I can't wait till they cut it to 5 per person or so.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CaptainPJ said:


> I've been hearing that for the last 20 years


Then you've noticed the obvious decline in their numbers like the rest of us.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Then you've noticed the obvious decline in their numbers like the rest of us.


If you haven't seen a decline in 20 years you're blind or ignorant.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I'd hate to see it close during the spawn but would accept a reduced catch if I felt it necessary. Just don't know if we are heading there or if the way they are being caught at present is unsustainable. 
The keys has the same problem with mutton. During the spawn they are thick and hungry and are targeted by many anglers. I guess that's what we pay the so called experts to determine, whether or not we are overfishing a species or not.
You sound like you've been around a while. Have you seen a decrease in catches over the years in your neck of the woods?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CaptainPJ said:


> I guess that's what we pay the so called experts to determine, whether or not we are overfishing a species or not.


This is why we can't have nice things. Pardon me while I go bang my head into a brick wall.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

I've been fishing here (Panama City) since early 90's. When the gill nets were widely used to catch fish and shrimp boats dragged every bit of the bay inshore fishing was piss poor. Since then, I have witnessed improvements in all the inshore species, sheepshead included. 
While conservation is fine, some populations of fish can withstand the current level of pressure. until you come up with some facts about population densities, deriding fellow forum members for catching limits is kind of mean and unnecessary....................
Didn't one of the posts mention every one in a boat in Pensacola was catching limits?Must be plenty of fish.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

My only question is what does one do with 30 Sheepshead?


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Fishing buddy takes half (his 15). The other 15 get eaten by wife, mother next door, lady down the road who loves fish but is poor (commercial fisherman husband died), lady who trades fresh eggs for fish, Korean cleaning lady at work that trades for various oriental delicacies, machine shop guy that hooks me up with skilled assistance making stuff, and a few more folks that appreciate something they would have a hard time acquiring.
What little bit is left over usually gets eaten by July/August in measured amounts. Sunday fish fry's are a tradition around our house.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't Tell anyone, But I caught a LEGAL 26" Redfish yesterday and KEPT it......
Nice work capt...


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Snagged Line said:


> Don't Tell anyone, But I caught a LEGAL 26" Redfish yesterday and KEPT it......
> Nice work capt...


You SUCK!


----------



## Whiskey16 (Feb 11, 2015)

John B. said:


> My only question is what does one do with 30 Sheepshead?


Clean em' and fry em'! What kind of a question is that!? My 4 kids can crush 10 on their own (and the oldest is only 8). The limit is the limit, so all these guys giving a guy shit for catching his LEGAL limit is asinine. With as stringent as the limits are on every other fish in the Gulf, I highly doubt the "experts" would simply overlook sheepshead. Until I see hard evidence of a declining population (no, a PFF member's opinion doesn't count), then I will do my best to load my cooler EVERY time I hit the water. Nice work Captain! If you ever need an angry Marine Cobra pilot as a deckhand, let me know!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Great job!
Can I keep my limit of specks or reds? I rarely get a limit of grouper, but if so may I keep them. How about mullet? Can I still hunt with a gun, or only a camera? I just don't understand the attitudes toward a recreational fisherman that is operating within the legal boundaries.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

They cryovac and freeze pretty well.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

CaptainPJ said:


> mean and unnecessary.....................


Story of my life. 

Seriously though while it's nice to be able to catch a limit of fish and actually have something to show for it – unlike most of our reef fish – we as anglers have to step back look around and take some proactive steps before NOAA steps in with reactive regulations. 

If you think hundreds of people taking dozens and dozens of spawning females out of the loop doesn't impact the population, you're high. And if you've been around since the net ban, you saw the population increase, certainly, and you've seen the decline over the past 5-7 years as well. 

Just because you CAN do it, doesn't mean you should. Enjoy your two sheepshead per person in about 5-10 years – after they shut it down for a season or two. 

If you think they're not coming after your inshore species once they're done with the reef fishery ...


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

CaptainPJ said:


> I'd hate to see it close during the spawn but would accept a reduced catch if I felt it necessary. Just don't know if we are heading there or if the way they are being caught at present is unsustainable.
> The keys has the same problem with mutton. During the spawn they are thick and hungry and are targeted by many anglers. I guess that's what we pay the so called experts to determine, whether or not we are overfishing a species or not.
> You sound like you've been around a while. Have you seen a decrease in catches over the years in your neck of the woods?


What is the difference between catching a female of egg bearing age in August versus waiting until March? If I killed the fish back in the summer, it would not be around to spawn in march. 

If I don't catch any sheepshead except during the winter months and total 250 to 350 fish, spread out amongst 3 or 4 anglers, how is that different that someone that trout fishes year round? I can almost guarantee that most of the avid trout folks in our area pull in a hundred or more fish apiece annually.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

This is a real question?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

The mullet possession limit should also be given a serious look… 50 fish is a lot of fish... Bout five mullet outta be plenty for a responsible law-abiding fisherman… Gotta look after our resources you know…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Here's my contribution to the decline of sheepheads. The shark at the end I assume got the one I chased and finally lost. 

https://youtu.be/rZbsFZI_XwM

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

Nice shooting. That last fish gave you a little trouble. What length gun do you have? Looks like the one I use. Love the pneumatics. Thanks for the video, makes me want to hit the water again.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

It's about 40 in. Great for dirty water. Any longer I have a hard time cocking it. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

And here again is a picture of my contribution to the decline of Florida Lobsters. Yummey.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

CaptainPJ said:


> I can almost guarantee that most of the avid trout folks in our area pull in a hundred or more fish apiece annually.


It's even higher. I estimate my conservative annual take to be >400 trout.


----------



## CaptainPJ (Dec 22, 2016)

barefoot said:


> It's even higher. I estimate my conservative annual take to be >400 trout.


400 guilt free trout, you greedy fisherman! 
I need to fish with you. I caught like 10 trout last year and they were all little rat jobs that I cussed at and released. I blame my short attention span.
I was just looking at catch data for Sheepshead from the mid 90's to 2013. It was higher in 94 -94 but seems pretty level since.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

CaptainPJ said:


> 400 guilt free trout, you greedy fisherman!
> I need to fish with you. I caught like 10 trout last year and they were all little rat jobs that I cussed at and released. I blame my short attention span.
> I was just looking at catch data for Sheepshead from the mid 90's to 2013. It was higher in 94 -94 but seems pretty level since.


Bruce will outfish me 5 or 6 to 1, and I'm in the front of the boat. We can be using the same lure, and I'm trying to do the same thing he is. He has magic trout-touch!:notworthy:


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

I keep about 5 fish a year maybe, usually Pompano. Your catch is legal that's what matters. The rest is just opinion, and we all know there is no shortage of that. :whistling:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

SurfRidr said:


> Bruce will outfish me 5 or 6 to 1, and I'm in the front of the boat. We can be using the same lure, and I'm trying to do the same thing he is. He has magic trout-touch!:notworthy:


That's your problem. Fish out the back of the boat instead. You get more time Fishing then working the boat. Plus the first cast gets the fish hungry. Second cast catches them. Kinda like walking in the woods. First guys step over the log second guy gets bit by the snake that is now alert. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

